# 1960 DS grips



## Fafner (Apr 18, 2016)

Hello everyone , new guy here . 
I recently acquired a 1960 Detective Special in need of new grips . I've looked everywhere for rubber combat grips with no joy. Eagle has long frame grips in wood but they're nearly $100.00.
Would anyone have an idea where I could find either rubber or less expensive wood grips?
Any help would be appreciated .


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

How 'bout Pachmayr grips from Lyman?
Under Colt Detective Special, two styles of rubber grips are offered, both at about $44.00, delivered to your door.
Click on: Pachmayr&reg Pachmayr your primary source for quality handgun grips and recoil pads

There's also Tombstone Gun-Grip Kits, for cast-resin grips in many colors, textures, and types. This site is complex, but complete.
Grips to fit your pistol, 90% finished, will cost between $55.00 and $70.00, plus shipping.
Click on: http://www.tombstonegrips.com/index.htm


----------



## casurvivor (Jan 23, 2015)

I might have, a never used original DS set in wood. how $55.00 shipped sounds ? if interested I'll send you pics.


----------

